# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  El Ministerio compra 29 fincas rústicas para recuperar las Tablas de Daimiel

## Embalses

*El Ministerio compra 29 fincas rústicas para recuperar las Tablas de Daimiel* 
12-11-2008 (ABC)ABC

El secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua, Josep Puxeu, suscribió ayer en Madrid la compraventa de 29 fincas rústicas situadas en la zona de influencia del Parque Nacional de las Tablas de Daimiel, lo que supone una inversión de 1.062.683,71 euros por parte del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM) para recuperar este delicado ecosistema. Según informó el Ministerio, los terrenos adquiridos suponen una superficie de 130,71 hectáreas y conllevan, además, la incorporación al patrimonio del organismo autónomo de la Red de Parques Nacionales de unos derechos de agua que ascienden a 51.353,80 metros cúbicos/año, que al retirarse del aprovechamiento permitirán una sensible mejora de la situación hídrica del Parque Nacional y del acuífero de La Mancha. El Parque Nacional de las Tablas de Daimiel es el último ejemplo de un ecosistema característico de la llanura central de la Península Ibérica conocido como tablas fluviales. «Dicho hábitat se encuentra gravemente amenazado por la sobreexplotación del Acuífero 23, lo cual ha derivado en un problema ecológico y social de gravísimas consecuencias tanto por la pérdida de un ecosistema único como por la amenaza que representa para las condiciones de vida de sus poblaciones», indica el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente. Con esta adquisición de terrenos, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente quiere dar respuesta a lo previsto en el Plan Director de la Red de Parques Nacionales de incorporar al patrimonio del Organismo Autónomo los territorios que resulten imprescindibles para el logro de los objetivos de esta entidad pública. En los últimos años, Parques Nacionales ha llevado a cabo la mayor inversión realizada en este paraje para la adquisición de predios dentro de su zona de protección con el fin de reducir las extracciones de agua en su entorno inmediato y mejorar así su estado de conservación. Desde el año 2004, este Organismo ha adquirido 896 hectáreas con un volumen de agua inscrito en el Catálogo de aguas privadas de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana de 3 hectómetros cúbicos y una inversión de 18.159.670 euros, a las que hay que sumar las que se compraron ayer. Esta actuación da respuesta, por otra parte, a los objetivos del Plan Especial del Alto Guadiana, cuyo objetivo fundamental es contribuir a la mejora de los principales ecosistemas de la región y corregir los déficits hídricos.

----------


## Salut

Un artículo que creo interesante, por su relación con el Plan Especial del Alto Guadiana:




> *Llueve sobre mojado en Daimiel, otra vez*
> 
> Las abundantes lluvias de estos días son un fenómeno que, aunque infrecuente, no es por ello menos esperado. Los meteorólogos nos dicen que los otoños-inviernos lluviosos suelen darse en nuestras latitudes de forma discontinua, al igual que lo hacen las sequías, algo que no debemos peder de vista en estos momentos de abundante precipitación. Los escenarios de cambio climático en el Mediterráneo prevén la concentración de las lluvias en otoño. Igualmente el frío polar que les acompaña es previsible como consecuencia de los cambios en la dinámica de corrientes marinas que dulcifica el hemisferio norte, como consecuencia del calentamiento global.
> 
> Es evidente que estas lluvias ayudarán a nuestros ríos y humedales, como el Parque Nacional de Las Tablas de Daimiel. No obstante, si echamos la vista atrás, ha llovido mucho desde que este humedal se encuentra en unas condiciones críticas y de sequía técnica. Esto es porque el agua de lluvia que cae sobre Daimiel de forma natural no es suficiente para llenar su enorme extensión. Esta gran acumulación de agua se producía gracias el aporte continuo y masivo de la gran esponja que constituye el acuífero 23, que desaguaba en los Ojos del Guadiana y bajaba hasta Daimiel. Su sobreexplotación desde los años 80 le ha producido un déficit de 3.000 Hm3 causado por un regadío sediento y los miles de pozos ilegales existentes que se han incrementado por la política agraria de Castilla-La Mancha en apoyo continuo al regadío. La enorme sequedad de Las Tablas, y de otros casi 100 humedales más de la zona, ha hecho que la UNESCO amenazara al Estado Español con su desclasificación como Reserva de la Biosfera. Entre tanto, el apoyo al regadío continúa, y hasta las viñas tradicionales siguen transformándose en espalderas con ayudas del gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha, consumiendo el doble que los recursos renovables anuales de agua del acuífero.
> 
> El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente ha reaccionado ante esta situación comprando derechos de agua de fincas. Pero las informaciones publicadas por El País y la alarma despertada en la opinión pública por el incendio de la turba ha obligado a tomar medidas más espectaculares. Por esta razón, se utilizando provisionalmente la tubería de abastecimiento de agua potable, que se está construyendo para abastecer a los municipios manchegos, para trasvasar agua de los embalses del Tajo a las Tablas de Daimiel. En WWF llevamos más de treinta años luchando por su conservación y estamos seguros de la limitación de estas medidas. Las Tablas están secas, a pesar de que desde 1988 vienen realizándose trasvases desde el Tajo-Segura a través del Gigüela. De hecho, cada vez llega menos agua a causa de la sobreexplotación del acuífero y a que los trasvases se suelen realizar en la época menos favorable y son sorbidos por el regadío antes de que lleguen al parque. Además, dependen de que siga habiendo agua disponible en el Tajo después de los trasvases que se realizan hacia el Levante.
> 
> La ministra Espinosa posaba ante las cámaras hace unos días con el presidente de Castilla-La Mancha, Barreda, al mostrar cómo llega el primer agua del trasvase a Las Tablas por la Tubería Manchega. Pero esta medida es meramente coyuntural y los 10 Hm3 trasvasados significan muy poco en relación el déficit del acuífero que impide la recarga natural de Las Tablas. Se volverán a secar en un par de veranos. También puede que ayude a apagar las turberas en ignición por el módico precio de 9 millones de euros, pero sólo suponen una pequeña bombona de oxígeno a un enfermo crónico en la UVI. Todos estos años atrás se ha ignorado a Las Tablas y los inseguros aportes han dependido de un sistema deficitario, como son los embalses de cabecera del Tajo, que sufren una reducción de aportaciones del 40% en relación con las primeras décadas del siglo XX y son realizados a través de un río cuyo cauce estaba fuertemente modificado y perdía agua hacia el subsuelo.
> ...


http://lacomunidad.elpais.com/wwf/20...miel-otra-vez-

Y lo gracioso es que, mientras se gasta un pastón en recomprar caudales y fincas, se siguen legalizando nuevos regadíos ("regularizando regadíos consolidados", que regaban con pozos ilegales).

----------


## Salut

Quien quiera leerse el Plan Especial del Alto Guadiana, aquí lo tiene:

http://www.chguadiana.es/?url=32&cor...adiana&lang=es

Animo a las gentes de Ciudad Real a informarse!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ismamartin

Aquí teneis un sondeo que estaban haciendo esta tarde a 4 kilometros de Las Tablas. Creo que son los que aliemntaran de agua al parque en épocas malas y para apagar las turbas.

----------


## Salut

> *La Comisión Europea amplía la queja contra España por el deterioro de Las Tablas de Daimiel*
> 
> La Comisión Europea ha anunciado a WWF que ha registrado como queja su denuncia sobre la degradación de Las Tablas de Daimiel y los Humedales de La Mancha. De este modo, amplía la queja que había iniciado de oficio, al conocer los nuevos datos sobre presuntas infracciones relacionadas con el mal uso del agua y con la responsabilidad ambiental.
> 
> El informe de WWF ha motivado que se amplíe la queja abierta de oficio por la Comisión Europea, “relacionando estrechamente el grave problema ambiental con la mala gestión del agua en la Cuenca Alta del Guadiana y la consecuente destrucción del Parque Nacional de Las Tablas de Daimiel”, según informa WWF en un comunicado.
> 
> La Unidad de Infracciones de la Comisión estaría investigando la responsabilidad ambiental de las autoridades españolas por presuntos incumplimientos de la legislación comunitaria sobre agua. De igual modo, está inspeccionando dicha responsabilidad por no haber previsto ni reparado los daños ambientales. Estos últimos serán objeto de un detallado examen preliminar, para determinar su alcance y relación con la utilización del agua de los acuíferos sobreexplotados de Castilla-La Mancha.
> 
> WWF denunció ante la CE que la supervivencia del Parque Nacional de Las Tablas de Daimiel está amenazada por la sobreexplotación de los acuíferos que le aportaban agua. Asimismo, la pérdida dramática de biodiversidad (fauna y flora acuática), el agrietamiento y combustión de las turbas, así como la degradación de su cubeta se deben a que el humedal ya no se inunda de forma periódica lo suficiente.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/04/la-comision-...as-de-daimiel/

----------


## ben-amar

Es una verguenza, que en vez de atajar el tema de los pozos ilegales de una p*ñ*t*r* vez se dedique a comprar tierras, mientras en las fincas de al lado continúa el expolio

----------


## labanda

estoy de acuerdo contigo que es una verguenza, por cierto en el plan especial del alto guadian en la pagina 79 hay una referencia a estas "compras de terrenos"

... compra de suficientes recursos como para poder recuperar los acuíferos cumpliendo los objetivos temporales de la DMA y suficiente para *regularizar por razones soliales captaciones sin derechos.*.

Esto quiere decir que van a premiar a todos los irresponsables y delincuentes que hicieron pozos ilegales o a los existentes les metieron profundidades de hasta 300m, legalizando y dandoles derechos, y que a todos los que cumplian las normas fueron unos g*****llas por no haber hecho lo mismo.

Que ejemplo esta dando la administración, haz lo que te salga por que si no eres un "tonto" y a los "listos" se les da un premio.

 Luego podemos decir los eufemismos que queramos como alegales ó "captaciones sin derechos".

 Cuando diremos "al pan, pan y al vino, vino", si veis una foto aerea (SIGPAC o google earth por ejemplo) de la zona de las tablas de Daimiel vereis una infinidad de casetillas en cada una de las parcelas, en su mayoria son pozos ilegales.

 Mi solución (estoy seguro que alguien me tachara de radical...) todo pozo ilegal orden de cierre, multa en caso de reiteración de la falta y hormigonera uno por uno, estoy seguro que asi pronto veriamos de nuevo los ojos del Guadiana

----------


## ben-amar

> ... compra de suficientes recursos como para poder recuperar los acuíferos cumpliendo los objetivos temporales de la DMA y suficiente para *regularizar por razones soliales captaciones sin derechos.*.
> 
> Esto quiere decir que van a premiar a todos los irresponsables y delincuentes que hicieron pozos ilegales o a los existentes les metieron profundidades de hasta 300m, legalizando y dandoles derechos, y que a todos los que cumplian las normas fueron unos g*****llas por no haber hecho lo mismo.
> 
> Que ejemplo esta dando la administración, haz lo que te salga por que si no eres un "tonto" y a los "listos" se les da un premio.
> 
>  Luego podemos decir los eufemismos que queramos como alegales ó "captaciones sin derechos".
> 
>  Cuando diremos "al pan, pan y al vino, vino", si veis una foto aerea (SIGPAC o google earth por ejemplo) de la zona de las tablas de Daimiel vereis una infinidad de casetillas en cada una de las parcelas, en su mayoria son pozos ilegales.
> ...


Pues eso es lo que pasa, que le dan alas a los "listillos".
A lo que he puesto en [B]negrita[B] me pueden tachar a mí tambien de radical pero, totalmente de acuerdo.
Y que paguen todo el proceso.

----------


## Salut

A mi también me han tachado de radical más de una vez por proponerlo.

Sin embargo, ya he sido testigo más de una vez de manifestaciones *bastante violentas* por parte de los pocos agricultores a los que les cerraban los pozos. Y si mirais las hemerotecas, vereis noticias del enorme follón que llegaron a montar contra el PEAG.

----------


## culipardo

> A mi también me han tachado de radical más de una vez por proponerlo.
> 
> Sin embargo, ya he sido testigo más de una vez de manifestaciones *bastante violentas* por parte de los pocos agricultores a los que les cerraban los pozos. Y si mirais las hemerotecas, vereis noticias del enorme follón que llegaron a montar contra el PEAG.


El problema deriva de los años ochenta y noventa, que con el acuífero sobreexplotado las administraciones (ESTATATAL Y AUTONÓMICA) hicieron la vista gorda ante la proliferación de pozos ilegales. Es en ese momento  es cuando deberían haber actuado, porque es mucho más fácil impedir el inicio de una actividad ilegal que cerrarla una vez consolidada. De aquellos polvos vienen estos lodos, por eso me parece vergonzoso que ahora los políticos vayan a echarse fotos a las Tablas cuando ellos son por omisión los principales culpables. Esperemos que la lección nos sirva de algo, aunque lo dudo.

----------


## ben-amar

> El problema deriva de los años ochenta y noventa, que con el acuífero sobreexplotado las administraciones (ESTATATAL Y AUTONÓMICA) hicieron la vista gorda ante la proliferación de pozos ilegales. Es en ese momento  es cuando deberían haber actuado, porque es mucho más fácil impedir el inicio de una actividad ilegal que cerrarla una vez consolidada. De aquellos polvos vienen estos lodos, por eso me parece vergonzoso que ahora los políticos vayan a echarse fotos a las Tablas cuando ellos son por omisión los principales culpables. Esperemos que la lección nos sirva de algo, aunque lo dudo.


La lección que se ha dado es facil de aprender: con el tiempo se legalizan los pozos y los que no se legalizan, pues se compran las tierras y punto.
Mientras tanto se deniegan permisos para pozos nuevos y que por estar registrados serían mas facil hacerles un seguimiento con el objetivo de evitar sobreexplotaciones.

----------


## cuesta25

Amigos, hablamos de Las Tablas por que es la actualidad y se reabre la herida de los pozos. No solo en Daimiel está el problema. Muchos pueblos han visto como se secan fuentes centenarias,manantiales de uso público y todo por pozos.
La mayoria de los pozos son ILEGALES guste o no. Es muy facil hacer un pozo con la complicidad de la administración. Digo esto por que en ocasiones se conceden pozos a favor de su uso contra incendios por ejemplo.
De todas formas digo que los pozos legales son una mínima parte y estos son los que menos expolio de las reservas hacen.

----------


## Salut

^^ Es que además por debajo de los 8.000 m3 anuales tienen un tipo de regulación especial... tendría que revisar la legislación al respecto, pero mucho me temo que estan totalmente descontrolados.

----------

